

Aerosolve: Machine learning for humans - fixxer
http://nerds.airbnb.com/aerosolve/

======
mwexler
Repost
([https://hn.algolia.com/?query=aerosolve&sort=byPopularity&pr...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=aerosolve&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story))
but it's an interesting library, so worth looking at if you missed it the
first few times it was posted.

------
fao_
The formatting/scaling of the images on that website disturbs me. I have to
scroll to the right to read all of it, but then the top of the article looks
skewed.

------
samkone
Why is it being posted all over again here.

